# Trouble with Taurus 608 .357 Magnum



## Got Horns? (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I just bought a new Taurus 608 .357 Magnum and went to the range to shoot the other day.  I noticed that the bullets I bought fit kind of snug in a couple of the chambers on the cylinder.  This seems to be causing the cylinder to not turn properly when firing.  I cannot fully cock the hammer or fire double action.  If I fidget with it I can get it in place and am able to fire.  Also, it is causing a problem when trying to eject the rounds as the extractor is getting stuck.  I am using Remington UMC .357 Magnum ammo.  It is a 125 gr. JSP round.  I was wondering if this is normal and the gun just needs to be broke in or if I need to be contacting Taurus to work on it.  Thanks.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 20, 2010)

*my opinion*



Got Horns? said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought a new Taurus 608 .357 Magnum and went to the range to shoot the other day.  I noticed that the bullets I bought fit kind of snug in a couple of the chambers on the cylinder.  This seems to be causing the cylinder to not turn properly when firing.  I cannot fully cock the hammer or fire double action.  If I fidget with it I can get it in place and am able to fire.  Also, it is causing a problem when trying to eject the rounds as the extractor is getting stuck.  I am using Remington UMC .357 Magnum ammo.  It is a 125 gr. JSP round.  I was wondering if this is normal and the gun just needs to be broke in or if I need to be contacting Taurus to work on it.  Thanks.


My opinion is that if u buy something brand new and it does not work as it is supposed to you should make the manufacturer make it right. factory ammo should not be making ur gun do all that. I have seen reloads that have had problems but it was the fault of the reloader not the gun.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Man I am sorry to hear this. Take it back to the shop you bought it at and talk to them. You might want to have them deal with Taurus as they can ship easier than you can. IF they don't want to deal with it the next choice is to deal with Taurus yourself. Talk to someone at Taurus and explain exactly what your issue is. Make sure you give the handgun a good cleaning and give it another shot to at least load. Make them pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've had this issue from time to time in some of the newer Taurus Snubs in 357 or 38 Special.  Never with factory ammo though, usually its with a handload that might be assembled a bit on the sloppy side.  Never had it tie up a cylinder though.  Might think about giving it a good scrubbing with a bronze brush chucked in a hand drill at slow speed.  Really scrub it out and then try the ammo again and maybe some other loads too.  Sometimes the chambers are cut a bit on the small side and ammo a bit on the big side is tight.  Sometimes the cylinders might be crudded up with dust or even grit from machining/blueing, and just general sitting around in the factory for a while, etc.  If cleaning and/or a different brand of ammo don't get it, I agree, new gun back to the rack for replacement or repair.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you clean the gun before you shot it?

If not, there could have been excess oil in the chambers that is now "baked on" creating a glaze that eats up clearances.  Clean the chambers really good, including scrubbing them with a bronze brush, then recheck.


----------



## Got Horns? (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.  I will check into the bronze brush idea and go from there.  I hate to send it away when 
I just got it.  I would like to shoot it quite a bit more.


----------

